# اخطاء شااااااااااااااااااااااائعة فى بداية العلاقة العاطفية



## BishoRagheb (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*وهو عن الاخطاء الى كتير مننا بيعملها
فى بدايه علاقته العاطفيه وهو مش واخد باله منها خالص


الخطأ الاول

انك تفترض ان الشخص اللى قدامك خلاص بقى محل ثقه
لا وايه مش اى ثقه دى ثقه مطلقه
وانك مادمت بتستريحله بدرجه كبيره يبقى احساسك مابيكدبش
وساعتها بقى بتجيلك نوبه صراحه مفاجئه
وتقول للشخص اللى قدامك كل اسرارك ومشكلاتك
يعنى من الاخر
تفضح نفسك يعنى



الخطأ الثانى

انك تبالغ فى تعبيرك عن مشاعرك عشان تكسب ود الطرف التانى
لا وايه وتبالغ وتاخد من المبالغه دى اسلوب لعلاقتك معاه
يعنى
تتصل بيه كل شويه وتطلب منه الخروج كل يوم
وكل خروجه بورد وكل مناسبه بهديه
حتى لو عيد العمال 
وتبالغ فى اهتمامك بنفسك وفى ارسال
sms
ملتهبه الاشواق كل نص ساعه
المشكله هنا ان الطرف التانى مايعرفش انك بتبالغ فى اهتمامك بنفسك
وبيعتقد ان دا
هو العادى بتاعك
ولما بقى ترجع لطبيعتك وتنتهى المرحله دى
هيعتقد الطرف التانى ان حبك ليه اصبح بارد
وانك فقدت اهتمامك بيه 



الخطأ الثالث

انك تركز مجهودك فى انك تسيطر على الطرف الاخرتحت شعار
انا بحبك وبخاف عليك
مع ان العلاقه هتستمر لو انت ركزت جهودك
فى انك تسيطر على نفسك 



الخطأ الرابع 

انك تدى انطباع للطرف التانى ان العلاقه دى مسروقه
فترفض انك تظهر معاه فى الاماكن العامه
وماتكلموش الا فى نص الليل
ولو اتصلت بيك اللى بتحبها ترد عليها على اساس انها راجل
ايوة يا اسماعيل بيه
او العكس طبعا
الاداء ده بيخلى فى شعور بعدم الامان
والشعور دا هينمو مع قصه الحب نفسها فتكبر وهى ضعيفه وهشه



الخطأ الخامس

انك تعيش فى انتظار ان يقدم لك الحب حاجه
اى حاجه
والحب مش انك تستنى تاخد حاجه
لالالالالالالالا 
الحب انك تتعب علشان الحاجه اللى عايزها


الخطأ السادس

انك تاخد راى اى حد فى الطرف الاخر
او مثلا تسال صاحبك ولا صديقك
ايه رايك فى فلانه؟
يعنى انك مابتحبش فلانه
كده يعنى 



الخطأ السابع 

انك تكتر فى كلامك جمل من نوعيه
اصلى انا ماباحبش كذا
انا ماينفعش معايا كده
خدى بالك انا فيا ميزه
عندى عيب بس هو ميزه فى نفس الوقت
بلاش تفضل مركز فى نفسك وفى كرامه نفس سيادتك
ورهافه نفس جنابك وحضرتك

يعنى من الاخر
ركز مع اللى قدامك شوووووويه 



الخطأ الاهم 

انك تفترض وتعتقد ان العلاقه دى
one way
ومتبقاش عامل حساب انها ممكن تخلص لاى سبب
فتقف مكانك مجروح بعد ماكونت راكب عربيه واحد وماشى بيك
فى طريق كله ورد وزهور جميله وعبيرها اخاذ
وفاجأه
قرر ينزلك فى حته مقطوعه ويمشى لوحده ويسيبك
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هترووووح ازاااااااااي يا حلووووووووو

ملطوووووش30:​**​*


----------



## وليم تل (11 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا بيشو
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2008)

جميل يا بيشووووووووووووو
ياريت تلطشلنا المواضيع الجميله دى دايما هههههههههه​


----------



## zama (12 ديسمبر 2008)

على فكرة الموضوع ده جميل جدا
شكرا جزيلا.......................


----------



## twety (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*تعيش وتلطش يافندم*
*ههههههههههه*

*موضوع جميل*
*وفعلا الاخطاء دى اغلبها او كلها*
*بتحصل دايما*

*شكرا لتعبك*
*ومنتظرين  المزيد يافندم *


----------



## vetaa (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*جمييييييل يا بيشو بجد*
*شكل العضوية المباركه عامله شغل جامد*
*هههههههههه*

*والكلام مظبوط جدا*
*وياريت الكل بقى ياخدوا بالهم*


----------



## Rosetta (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*الله على الموضوع الحلوووووووووو
مرسي يا بيشو
تسلم ايدك..*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل وهام يا بيشو

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (12 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb شكراااااااا بيشو على اللظشة الجميلة
ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك ​​


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بيشو
> على الموضوع الرائع
> مودتى​



*شكرا اخي وليم علي مروروك
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> جميل يا بيشووووووووووووو
> ياريت تلطشلنا المواضيع الجميله دى دايما هههههههههه​



*شكرا اختي سويتي علي مرورك الجميل
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> على فكرة الموضوع ده جميل جدا
> شكرا جزيلا.......................



*شكرا مينا علي مرورك
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *تعيش وتلطش يافندم*
> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> *موضوع جميل*
> ...



*شكرا اختي تووويتي علي مرورك الجميل
الرب يبارك حياتك​​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع رائع يا بيشووو
مشكور علية​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *جمييييييل يا بيشو بجد*
> *شكل العضوية المباركه عامله شغل جامد*
> *هههههههههه*
> 
> ...



*ربنا يخليكي 
شكرا اختي فيتاااااا 
علي مرورك الجميل
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا بيشووو
> مشكور علية​*



*بالعفوووووووو
يافندددددددم
شكرا اختي رجعا
علي مرورك الجميل
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *الله على الموضوع الحلوووووووووو
> مرسي يا بيشو
> تسلم ايدك..*



*شكرا اختي روز علي مرورك العطر
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل وهام يا بيشو
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



*شكرا اخي
ك و ك و علي مرورك الجميل
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> bishoragheb شكراااااااا بيشو على اللظشة الجميلة
> ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك ​​



*بالعفو ياكليمو
شكرا اخي علي مرورك الجميل
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل بجد يا بيشوى و فعلا دة بيحصل فعلاً بدون مبالغة

شكرا ليك ​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

r0o0o0ky قال:


> *موضوع جميل بجد يا بيشوى و فعلا دة بيحصل فعلاً بدون مبالغة
> 
> شكرا ليك ​*



*شكرا لمرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## محبة الجميع (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا الك كثير مفيد


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع ومفيد يا بيشو
تسلم ايديك

يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

محبة الجميع قال:


> شكرا الك كثير مفيد



*شكرا لمرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع رائع ومفيد يا بيشو
> تسلم ايديك
> 
> يسوع يرعاك​



*شكرا لمرورك 
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (13 ديسمبر 2008)

الواد حرامى وبتشكروه على ايه 
اه استنى كدة
اه عندهم حق الموضوع صاب بجد رااااااااااااااااااااائع
وزى ما فتوت قالت العضويه المباركه عملت مفعولها هههههههههههه


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> الواد حرامى وبتشكروه على ايه
> اه استنى كدة
> اه عندهم حق الموضوع صاب بجد رااااااااااااااااااااائع
> وزى ما فتوت قالت العضويه المباركه عملت مفعولها هههههههههههه



*حرامي؟؟؟؟؟
انا بلطش بس
شكراااااااااااااا
لمرووووووووووووورك​*


----------



## SALVATION (13 ديسمبر 2008)

_مشكور يا بيشو كتيييير 
تسلم ايدك
تنبيهات مهمه​​_


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مشكور يا بيشو كتيييير
> تسلم ايدك
> تنبيهات مهمه​​_



*شكرااااااااااا توني 
لمروووووووووووورك
ربنااا يبارك حيااتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*لنجاح أى علاقه لازم تاخد حقها فى التطور يعنى الثقه تيجى على مراحل وميكونشى فى مبالغه فى التعبير عن المشاعر ويكون فى صراحه كامله ويستحسن عدم الاستعانه بأى دخيل من ناحية أى طرف فى تحريك الامور لاسباب كتييير  .. ميييييرسى كتيير يا بيشوووووو على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 ديسمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *لنجاح أى علاقه لازم تاخد حقها فى التطور يعنى الثقه تيجى على مراحل وميكونشى فى مبالغه فى التعبير عن المشاعر ويكون فى صراحه كامله ويستحسن عدم الاستعانه بأى دخيل من ناحية أى طرف فى تحريك الامور لاسباب كتييير  .. ميييييرسى كتيير يا بيشوووووو على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*



*ياااااااااااااااااااه
ده كتييييييييييير
دونااااااااااااااااااااااا
بحااااااالهاااااااااااااااا
يامرحب نورتي الموضوع
الصراحة في العلاقة مهمة جداااا
وعدم السماح باي دخيل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا احنا كدة هنحسدك 

تعيش وتلطش خاف بقى من الرجالة اليومين دول ​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (15 ديسمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا احنا كدة هنحسدك
> 
> تعيش وتلطش خاف بقى من الرجالة اليومين دول ​*



*انااااااا مبخافش من حد​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 ديسمبر 2008)

_*

bishoragheb قال:



انااااااا مبخافش من حد​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يواد يجامد انت امسك الخشب لو مش لقيت 

امسك مسمار وخلاص​*_


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 ديسمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*
> 
> يواد يجامد انت امسك الخشب لو مش لقيت
> 
> امسك مسمار وخلاص​*_



*ههههههههه
طيب يأنجي:smil8:​*


----------



## eriny roro (22 أبريل 2009)

*اخطاء شائعة فى بداية العلاقة العاطفية....*

وهو عن الاخطاء الى كتير مننا بيعملها
فى بدايه علاقته العاطفيه وهو مش واخد باله منها خالص
يالا نبتدى 
يالا




الخطأ الاول


انك تفترض ان الشخص اللى قدامك خلاص بقى محل ثقه
لا وايه مش اى ثقه دى ثقه مطلقه
وانك مادمت بتستريحله بدرجه كبيره يبقى احساسك مابيكدبش
وساعتها بقى بتجيلك نوبه صراحه مفاجئه
وتقول للشخص اللى قدامك كل اسرارك ومشكلاتك
يعنى من الاخر

تفضح نفسك يعنى



الخطأ الثانى


انك تبالغ فى تعبيرك عن مشاعرك عشان تكسب ود الطرف التانى
لا وايه وتبالغ وتاخد من المبالغه دى اسلوب لعلاقتك معاه
يعنى
تتصل بيه كل شويه وتطلب منها الخروج كل يوم
وكل خروجه بورد وكل مناسبه بهديه
حتى لو عيد العمال
وتبالغ فى اهتمامك بنفسك وفى ارسال
sms
ملتهبه الاشواق كل نص ساعه
المشكله هنا ان الطرف التانى مايعرفش انك بتبالغ فى اهتمامك بنفسك
وبيعتقد ان دا
هو العادى بتاعك
ولما بقى ترجع لطبيعتك وتنتهى المرحله دى
هيعتقد الطرف التانى ان حبك ليه اصبح بارد
وانك فقدت اهتمامك بيه 



الخطأ الثالث


انك تركز مجهودك فى انك تسيطر على الطرف الاخرتحت شعار
انا بحبك وبخاف عليك
مع ان العلاقه هتستمر لو انت ركزت جهودك
فى انك تسيطر على نفسك 



الخطأ الرابع 


انك تدى انطباع للطرف التانى ان العلاقه دى مسروقه
فترفض انك تظهر معاه فى الاماكن العامه
وماتكلموش الا فى نص الليل
ولو اتصلت بيك اللى بتحبها ترد عليها على اساس انها راجل
ايوة يا اسماعيل بيه
او العكس طبعا
الاداء ده بيخلى فى شعور بعدم الامان
والشعور دا هينمو مع قصه الحب نفسها فتكبر وهى ضعيفه وهشه



الخطأ الخامس


انك تعيش فى انتظار ان يقدم لك الحب حاجه
اى حاجه
والحب مش انك تستنى تاخد حاجه
لالالالالالالالا 
الحب انك تتعب علشان الحاجه اللى عايزها




الخطأ السادس


انك تاخد راى اى حد فى الطرف الاخر
او مثلا تسال صاحبك ولا صديقك
ايه رايك فى فلانه؟
يعنى انك مابتحبش فلانه
كده يعنى 



الخطأ السابع 


انك تكتر فى كلامك جمل من نوعيه
اصلى انا ماباحبش كذا
انا ماينفعش معايا كده
خدى بالك انا فيا ميزه
عندى عيب بس هو ميزه فى نفس الوقت
بلاش تفضل مركز فى نفسك وفى كرامه نفس سيادتك
ورهافه نفس جنابك وحضرتك

يعنى من الاخر
ركز مع اللى قدامك شوووووويه 



الخطأ الاهم 


انك تفترض وتعتقد ان العلاقه دى
one way
وماتبقاش عامل حساب انها ممكن تخلص لاى سبب
فتقف مكانك مجروح بعد ماكونت راكب عربيه واحد وماشى بيك
فى طريق كله ورد وزهور جميله وعبيرها اخاذ
وفاجأه
قرر ينزلك فى حته مقطوعه ويمشى لوحده ويسيبك​


----------



## lovely dove (22 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اخطاء شائعة فى بداية العلاقة العاطفية....*


الله عليكي يارورو 
بجد موضوع في منتهي الاهمية والجمال 
للاسف هو ده اللي بيحصل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اخطاء شائعة فى بداية العلاقة العاطفية....*

رائع موضوعك يا رورو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اخطاء شائعة فى بداية العلاقة العاطفية....*

موضوع جميل جدا يا ايرينى 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اخطاء شائعة فى بداية العلاقة العاطفية....*

موضوع جمييييل بجد


وفعلا اخطاء ياريت الناس تتعلم منها


ميرسى كتيير على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اخطاء شائعة فى بداية العلاقة العاطفية....*


موضوع رائع جداااا يا رورو

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اخطاء شائعة فى بداية العلاقة العاطفية....*

موضوع جميل جدا يا ايرينى 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اخطاء شائعة فى بداية العلاقة العاطفية....*

ميرسى خالص ياايرينى بجد موضوع هايل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اخطاء شائعة فى بداية العلاقة العاطفية....*

*مرسيه ليكي يا قمر 
موضوع في غاية الاهمية
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## eriny roro (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اخطاء شائعة فى بداية العلاقة العاطفية....*



pepo_meme قال:


> الله عليكي يارورو
> بجد موضوع في منتهي الاهمية والجمال
> للاسف هو ده اللي بيحصل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر


مرسى ليكى يا حبى كتير
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## eriny roro (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اخطاء شائعة فى بداية العلاقة العاطفية....*



swety koky girl قال:


> رائع موضوعك يا رورو​


مرسى ليكى يا كوكى
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## eriny roro (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اخطاء شائعة فى بداية العلاقة العاطفية....*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا ايرينى
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


مرسى ليك يا كوكو كتير
نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك​


----------



## eriny roro (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اخطاء شائعة فى بداية العلاقة العاطفية....*



elbatal 2010 قال:


> موضوع جمييييل بجد
> 
> 
> وفعلا اخطاء ياريت الناس تتعلم منها
> ...


مرسى يا مينا على مرورك الجميل
نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك​


----------



## eriny roro (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اخطاء شائعة فى بداية العلاقة العاطفية....*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا رورو
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


مرسى ليك يا كليمو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك​


----------



## eriny roro (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اخطاء شائعة فى بداية العلاقة العاطفية....*



نيرمين عزمى قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا ايرينى
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


مرسى ليكى كتير بجد
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## eriny roro (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اخطاء شائعة فى بداية العلاقة العاطفية....*



ميمو ايمو قال:


> ميرسى خالص ياايرينى بجد موضوع هايل
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


مرسى ليكى كتير
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## eriny roro (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اخطاء شائعة فى بداية العلاقة العاطفية....*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
> موضوع في غاية الاهمية
> ربنا يباركك​*


مرسى ليكى يا قمر كتير
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## العجايبي (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اخطاء شائعة فى بداية العلاقة العاطفية....*

_موضوع جميل جداااا بجد روعة ومهم برده
يارايت كل واحد يشوف الموضوع ويتعمل من الحاجات دى 
لانها يتحصل قدمنا وبرده بنقع فيها_


----------



## eriny roro (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اخطاء شائعة فى بداية العلاقة العاطفية....*

مرسى ليك كتير بجد
نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اخطاء شائعة فى بداية العلاقة العاطفية....*

*يدمج للتكرار​*


----------



## ponponayah (25 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااا يا بيشو
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## GogoRagheb (25 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع يابيشو
شكرا ليك
وشكرا ليكي يا اريني

ربنا يعوضكم​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 أبريل 2009)

*مرسي يا بيشو ويا ايريني
موضوع مهم فعلا وجميل​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (27 أبريل 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااا يا بيشو
> يسوع يبارك حياتك



شكرا ياجميل لمروووورك
نورتي الموضوع ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (27 أبريل 2009)

GogoRagheb قال:


> موضوع رائع يابيشو
> شكرا ليك
> وشكرا ليكي يا اريني
> 
> ربنا يعوضكم​



شكرا ياجوجو لمورووورك
ضلمت:t30:​


----------



## BishoRagheb (27 أبريل 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *مرسي يا بيشو ويا ايريني
> موضوع مهم فعلا وجميل​*



شكرا ياراجعا لمرووورك
نورتي​


----------



## marean magdy (17 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع هايل يا بيشو وبصراحه كده موضوعاتك كلها هايله وتستاهل احسن تقيم*


----------



## veronika (17 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل يل بيشو 
و فعلا الحاجات دي بتبقى اخطاء في الاول بس لو استمرت ممكن تدمر العلاقه دي
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 يوليو 2009)

marean magdy قال:


> *موضوع هايل يا بيشو وبصراحه كده موضوعاتك كلها هايله وتستاهل احسن تقيم*


*
ميرسي ياماريان ليكي ولذوقك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 يوليو 2009)

veronika قال:


> موضوع جميل يل بيشو
> و فعلا الحاجات دي بتبقى اخطاء في الاول بس لو استمرت ممكن تدمر العلاقه دي
> ربنا يباركك​


*
ميرسي يافيرو ليكي
نورتيني بمرووووورك​*


----------



## girgis2 (23 يوليو 2009)

*شكرااا بيشو و ايريني عالموضوع الرائع*

*ربنا يعوضكم*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسي ياجرجس لمرووووورك​*


----------



## العجايبي (9 أغسطس 2009)

*الله عليك
ياحبيب واليديك

بجد جميل اووووووووووووى الموضوع
وانت جيبت المفيد​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (9 أغسطس 2009)

*انك تعيش فى انتظار ان يقدم لك الحب حاجه
اى حاجه
والحب مش انك تستنى تاخد حاجه
لالالالالالالالا 
الحب انك تتعب علشان الحاجه اللى عايزها
موضوع غاية في الجمال
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## merash (10 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## BishoRagheb (25 أغسطس 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> *الله عليك
> ياحبيب واليديك
> 
> بجد جميل اووووووووووووى الموضوع
> وانت جيبت المفيد​*



*اي خدمة ياحج leasantr
ميرسي لمروووورك ياباشا​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 أغسطس 2009)

M1ged قال:


> *انك تعيش فى انتظار ان يقدم لك الحب حاجه
> اى حاجه
> والحب مش انك تستنى تاخد حاجه
> لالالالالالالالا
> ...



*ميرسي لمجاملتك ياماجد
نورتني:wub:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 أغسطس 2009)

merash قال:


>


*
ميرسي لمرووووووووووووورك​*


----------

